# Summer League 2014



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lakers signed 

*DeAndre Kane *
Position: Guard
Height: 6-4 ▪ Weight: 200
High School: The Patterson School
Schools: Marshall and Iowa State 
Career: 132 G, 16.0 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 4.9 APG

and 

*LaQuinton Ross*
Position: Forward
Height: 6-8 ▪ Weight: 220
High School: Life Center Academy (NJ)
School: Ohio State 
Career: 81 G, 10.6 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.6 APG

to play in the Summer League

About Kane:



> *DeAndre Kane: The Undrafted Free Agent Who Will Prove Everyone Wrong
> *
> (...)
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/DeAndre-Kane-The-Undrafted-Free-Agent-Who-Will-Prove-Everyone-Wrong-1-10030120


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hm. I wanted Kane in Charlotte as a big backup to Kemba.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Hm. I wanted Kane in Charlotte as a big backup to Kemba.


Could you please provide some info on the player?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PauloCatarino said:


> Could you please provide some info on the player?


He's big, he's polished, he was really good in the Big 12 last year, but he's also a 25-year old rookie and won't enjoy the same physical advantage in the NBA that he had playing in college. He looks to me like a guy who'll stick around for a few years as a backup, but I don't think he's got much higher of a ceiling than that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Drew Gordon and Trevor Mbakwe are also on the roster. Drew is Aaron Gordon's brother.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I expect bazemore, Marshall, Kelly, sacre and maybe Henry on the team too.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

With all the holes on this team, both Kane and Ross have as good a chance as any prospect to make the team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I expect bazemore, Marshall, Kelly, sacre and maybe Henry on the team too.


they just passed on Bazemore's option because? (I don't know and am saddened)


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

e-monk said:


> they just passed on Bazemore's option because? (I don't know and am saddened)


Yeah...I am not too thrilled about that either.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> they just passed on Bazemore's option because? (I don't know and am saddened)


He didn't have an option, they passed on his qualifying offer to minimize his cap hold so they can have max cap space. 

If (when) we whiff on the big names, they'll look to bring him back, I believe.

Letting Ryan Kelly be an UFA was a bit more risky, and worth the cap hold.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hope so


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> He didn't have an option, they passed on his qualifying offer to minimize his cap hold so they can have max cap space.
> 
> If (when) we whiff on the big names, they'll look to bring him back, I believe.
> 
> Letting Ryan Kelly be an UFA was a bit more risky, and worth the cap hold.


Was going to write the same thing. Im sure bazemore will jump if anyone offers him a guaranteed two year deal, but I don't see that happening based on 20 good games on a NBDL team. I also remembered he broke his foot and isn't likely to play in summer. 

Lol, with randle our summer league team might be as good as the team we dressed in April.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> He didn't have an option, they passed on his qualifying offer to minimize his cap hold so they can have max cap space.
> 
> If (when) we whiff on the big names, they'll look to bring him back, I believe.
> 
> *Letting Ryan Kelly be an UFA was a bit more risky, and worth the cap hol*d.


Restricted now...



> *NBA free agency: Lakers make Ryan Kelly restricted free agent
> *
> The Lakers took a small step in providing clarity to their nearly barren roster, extending reserve forward Ryan Kelly with a $1.1 million qualifying offer that will make him a restricted free agent.
> 
> The move was expected after Kelly averaged eight points on 42.3 percent shooting and 33.8 percent from three-point range after the Lakers selected him with the 48th pick of the 2013 NBA Draft. The Lakers went against offering an extended qualifying offer to reserve forward Kent Bazemore in hopes to maximize cap space to pursue LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony in free agency.


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2014/06/30/nba-free-agency-lakers-make-ryan-kelly-restricted-free-agent/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Rodrigue Beaubois, who is now healthy, will play for the L.A. Lakers' summer league team, according to sources. Intriguing player to watch.


That's big! Roddy is talented!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Xavier Gibson will play for the L.A. Lakers' summer league team, according to sources.


Another Xavier??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> That's big! Roddy is talented!!



He did score 40 points in a NBA game before. Could be another Meeks for us.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Rookies Julius Randle (Kentucky) and Jordan Clarkson (Missouri) will join Kendall Marshall and Rodrigue Beaubois in Las Vegas. Along with the two veterans joining forces with the team’s top two draft picks, the Lakers also have the following players on the roster:
> 
> Xavier Gibson (Florida State), Anthony Ireland (Loyola Marymount), Jerome Jordan (Tulsa), DeAndre Kane (Iowa State), Trevor Mbakwe (Minnesota), Kevin Murphy (Tennessee Tech), LaQuinton Ross (Ohio State), Roscoe Smith (UNLV) and Renaldo Woolridge (USC).
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-team-announces-summer-league-roster-julius-randle-included/2014/07/01/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> With the Lakers' rookies in the fold and the draft over, we can take our first look at Julius Randle and Jordan Clarkson as well as several interesting prospects when summer league kicks off in Las Vegas.
> 
> (...)
> 
> We have the full list courtesy of the Lakers' official website and will cover each of the participants here. Statistics from the last team they played on are included, as are measurements and athletic testing for those who declared for the 2014 draft:


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/7/4/5827662/tanking-next-season-not-a-preferred-option-but-certainly-a-viable-one


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone know where Summer League games can be seen for free online?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kind of surprised to see Marshall (Who started half the season) on the summer league team. Shows just how depleted the roster was last year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I fully expect Kelly to get added to the roster once FA settles down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When is the first game? I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe it's Thursday


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I believe it's Thursday


I think it's Friday @ 15:00 (Pacific Time). You're playing the Brazilian Kevin Durant and you better watch the **** out.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Los Angeles Lakers Will Have Their Work Cut out for Them at NBA Summer League
> *
> Not a meaningless moment has passed since the Los Angeles Lakers' miserable 2013-14 season came to a close. Between their preparations for the 2014 NBA draft and their plotting for superstar swoops in free agency, the Lakers have been consumed with sorting through a cacophony of crucial details regarding their uncertain future.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/los-angeles-lakers


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

How funny would it be if the Lakers roster for the 14/15 season was comprised mostly of all D-League/Summer League players?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers Vegas Pro League Team: Full Roster Profiles
> *
> Amidst the free agent season, the rookies and other free agents trying to earn a roster spot play in the Summer Pro League. The Lakers Vegas Pro League team starts their first game against the Toronto Raptors on Friday, 3:00 PST.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Vegas-Pro-League-Team-Full-Roster-Profiles-2-10077812


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> How funny would it be if the Lakers roster for the 14/15 season was comprised mostly of all D-League/Summer League players?


It would be no fun at all, bro...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bruno killed you.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Roscoe Smith wearing #8 ? Just had flashbacks.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Julius just officially signed. He'll be suiting up. 

First game as a Laker. Tune in!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pretty unremarkable.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not surprising. Randle hasn't had a chance to practice with the team because of the contract situation. He also hasn't played competitive 5 on 5 since Kentucky got eliminated. Good for him to get his feet wet. I liked seeing him battle Patrick Young down low. He's a solid bruiser with an NBA body and 19 year old Randle went toe to toe with him. 

I'm really liking Clarkson too. He's a better shooter than given credit for. Marshall looks like he hasn't worked on much in the offseason. I noticed a slightly higher release point on his shot on a couple of jumpers but that's about it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How'd Randle and Clarkson look yesterday? I couldn't catch it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> But even he (Randle) could not save the Lakers on Sunday, even though his stellar debut featured 10 points on 4-of-9 shooting and two boards.
> 
> No, it was Trey Thompkins who torched his way to 18 points on 7-of-9 shooting, while Jordan Clarkson was not far behind with 16 points, one game removed from posting 21.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...results-scores-highlights-stats-and-standings


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Clarkson has some serious potential. Not just "Oh, this guy could play in the league" potential, but "Wow, he might be a really GOOD player" potential. Randle looked a little slow and out of shape, but still has obvious talent. It was his first 5-on-5 game in a while, though. I think he'll be looking pretty good by training camp. Trey Thompkins also impressed me - might be worth a camp invite as a stretch four. No one else other than Kendall Marshall on the Lakers squad looked like they could play in the league.

It's a joke that Patric Young didn't get drafted in the second round. The guy reminds me so much of Ben Wallace.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team is insanely dumb, so I'm sure we won't do it...but since we're still under the cap until we sign Hill, we should sign Clarkson to a three or four-year deal with the last couple of years being team options.

That way, we have him locked up and he'll be a RFA when he does hit the market. It's definitely worth taking that chance with this kid. Even if it fails, it only ties up like $700K-$800K in cap room next summer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I need to catch the games. **** Dish Network.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Link to game 2 highlights:

http://www.nba.com/video/games/pelicans/2014/07/13/1521400016-lal-nop-recap.nba/index.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Clarkson is looking like an outright STEAL right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I absolutely hate that I can't watch. I'll stick to highlights for the time being.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Jordan Clarkson Wins It At the Buzzer! - YouTube


Also interesting to see Randle taking the game winning shot. Dude doesn't appear to lack confidence.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *LA Lakers' Most Intriguing 2014 NBA Summer League Prospects*
> 
> he Las Vegas Summer League marks the first chance fans of the Los Angeles Lakers have to scout potential new players at the NBA level.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2128467-la-lakers-most-intriguing-2014-nba-summer-league-prospects

It seems to be a foregone conclusion that Clarkson has secured a spot in next season's rotation...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson looking real good. Will be fun to watch him and Lin in the back court. Asian Invasion!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kendall Marshall has about six months left in the NBA. Dude sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Kendall Marshall has about six months left in the NBA. Dude sucks.



Doesn't suck but should spend less time tweeting and more time working on his game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

MojoPin said:


> Kendall Marshall has about six months left in the NBA. Dude sucks.


While I mostly agree, dont take anything that happens in summer league too seriously.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Marshall's minutes should go to Clarkson


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so is there anyone on the summer league squad (outside of Randle, Clarkson and maybe Thompkins) worth inviting to camp?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Randle really needs to develop a mid range jumper to open up his drives to the hoop.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

btw either the Lakers summer league players are idiots or Mad Dog is doing a shite job as a coach


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

edit: no mods the wiser


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers win final summer league game 83-77


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Not feeling too confident about Randle since watching him. Clarkson probably had a more impressive stint. Hopefully Julius's lack of rebounding was just a fluke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Randle turned it on in the 4th quarter. Was having a nightmare game but ended up being the difference later.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Does Randle have a low post game? I watched some of his summer league games and all he did was face up and drive to the basket. It won't be that effective in the NBA without a decent jumper. He has yet to show me that he can hit the mid-range shot consistently.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At Kentucky he worked primarily in the post I believe. The ability is there, but he's showing that he's more versatile than advertised.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and the summer league team seems to have zero system offensively


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Would be nice if the Lakers hired a damn coach already so a system could be implemented.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers Summer League Recap: Embracing the Future*
> 
> The Lakers emerged from summer league with a much better idea of what their two rookies can do, and despite very uneven coaching from Mark Madsen and Larry Lewis, managed to locate a handful of targets for possible camp invites.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/7/22/5918931/lakers-summer-league-recap-embracing-the-future


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Talking about Lakers' Summer League: Kobe drops 36 on the Suns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE7iCJHscu4#t=103


----------

